# Shiners in Tampa



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

Does anyone know where to buy or cast net (from land) golden shiners in tampa? Never had trouble getting them in Orlando but cant seem to get any over here. any help is much appreciated.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

C C Marine

3702 Land O Lakes Blvd
Land O Lakes, FL 34639
813-996-2628


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

In Tampa we have saltwater and Orlando does not and the bait for sale is appropriate for the fishing styles for each area.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> In Tampa we have saltwater and Orlando does not and the bait for sale is appropriate for the fishing styles for each area.


 [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]

we cetch bazz with chinerz round heer meng !


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

And you drive 60 miles to get them?


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Bills bait n tackle on 92s gotem


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> And you drive 60 miles to get them?


my horse aint that fast.....
its only 50 miles to get bait, its the lake thats 60 miles away.  :


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

anytide said:


> my horse aint that fast.....
> its only 50 miles to get bait, its the lake thats 60 miles away. :


Ducknut, there are plenty of big hawgs around the greater Tampa area. Just gotta know where to go!


----------

